# Need Help Importing VCard into Excell Spreadsheet!!!!



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello 
I work for a magazine publisher - so I have a Mac (operating system: OS X 10.2.8) laptop. 

I have been using imac's address software (you know the little brown address book with the @ sign on it) to put all my clients info in, it's nice that it sync's with my palm pilot. 

PROBLEM: my boss asked for a spreadsheet of all my clients and I can't figure out how to import the Address Book VCard's of my clients into a Microsoft Spreadsheet. Microsoft Excell (for Mac's) gives me the option of importing "text" or "comma deliminated"...that doesn't work (wont recog. the vcards as in it' greys it out) and the other option is to import from computer program and when I choose that it doesn't recognize (as in it' greys it out) the address book or vcards. 

So, I am freakin' out because it would take me hours to manually data entry all my address book contact's. I know there must be a way to make my "vcards" not be greyed out and have them import successfully, but I can't figure it out!

PLEASE HELP ME! (I have a hp at home so I am still learning the mac systemm).

Thank You!!
-Joyoflife


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

drag the vcard into the cel see how this works.......


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Tried that - it didn't work  . When I am in excell - the way I see to import is in the tool bar I click on Data - then I click on - Get External Data. Import Text File or Import From Filemaker Pro Database. Neither one works...my vcard is all grey and it doesn't recognize it.

What next?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Never mind...


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Open address book highlight the person you want. Then go to right column highlight contact information (select all) copy then paste. Done.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

paste into excel cel.....


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay - it worked - Thank Goodness  - I have a big meeting at 8:45am tomorrow! This is going to take a long time though...too bad it didn't readily import into excell - that would have been so nice! But, this is so much better than nothing!

Thank You....off to take the time to copy and paste each one...so much for export/import right .

Thanks Again,
Joyoflife


----------

